# A UK Facebook-based Support Group for Pregnant Diabetics - Come and Join!



## TheSugarMummy (Feb 4, 2013)

Come, join and share your experiences!

We are hoping to grow the support group, The Sugar Mummy, into something wonderful as there is not much out there by way of help during such a stressful time.

I'm a type one diabetic with a 21 month old son and another on the way - so know only too well the daily challenges we face.

Here is the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/149485565207371/

Look forwad to seeing you all there!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there

I cant seem to get the link to work? and when I tried to search for 'sugar mummy' on Facebook a list of x rated sugar mummys appeared!
I agree there is very little support out there and have been giving this much thought myself lately. If you can help me find you, I'll happily join in x


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Feb 7, 2013)

How bizarre, thanks for the link Hotrod Girl this one works. I've now joined


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 10, 2013)

im on there  louise cakebread xx


----------

